# trap crawfish in or around bay city ?



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

fish em all said:


> I have never trapped crawfish and been thinking about doing it. Are there any regulations on them? Specific traps or river/stream regulations? I looked in the guide and could only find unlawful to commercially posess. Any help would be appreciated.


You do need to have an all species fishing license and their is no possession limit. There is a "grey" area when it comes to possession and transportation. Rusty Crayfish are considered an invasive species so you have to be careful transporting them. Rules state that you can't move an invasive species from one body of water to another. I have never had a problem but all it takes is one CO who wants to make an issue of me taking crayfish home to eat.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Do traps have to be tagged with your name, address and such. I spent the better part of the morning looking online about the rules, and either missed it or it's not there. Actually, like stated above, there are no rules except for transportation. Correct ???


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Like stated there not a lot of info on trapping them... On my traps I have small tags with my name and adress on them just to cover my a$#.. Ill probably get my traps out this week and go over them.. ill be having mudbugs this comming weekend out of my pit!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

